# Distributor Identification



## spikesc (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I have a 1991 Nissan D21 and want to change the cap and rotor. These vehicles were equipped with both Hitachi and Mitsubishi distributors. How do I identify which distributor is in my vehicle? I assume the numbers stamped on the casting correspond with the manufacture, which numbers indicate which type?

Thanks,
Colin


----------



## js112 (Sep 30, 2009)

hey man , i check one website for you : mitsubishidistributors.co.uki check it from google, hmmmmmm, i don't know whether it can help you, but, anyway, good luck! hope you can make a good choice!:loser:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

spikesc said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a 1991 Nissan D21 and want to change the cap and rotor. These vehicles were equipped with both Hitachi and Mitsubishi distributors. How do I identify which distributor is in my vehicle? I assume the numbers stamped on the casting correspond with the manufacture, which numbers indicate which type?
> 
> ...


Just write down all the numbers on the cap and google them, one of them should give you some hints - worth a shot!!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it should not matter which type dizzy you have . the cap n rotor will work on both..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

in the body of the dizzy there is a part # 22100-40F00 (Hitachi) or 
22100-40F10 (Mits)


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

most important is the production date of your vehicle not the dist manuf.


----------



## nesok (Nov 25, 2011)

Not trying to revive an old topic, but I figured this would help someone since I couldn't find a straight answer anywhere on the net.

I have a 91 D21 single cab with the KA24 motor. I took my truck to the local dealer to have them tell me what dizzy I had and the parts dude couldn't tell me with the VIN or manufacture date. Then a tech came out and proceeded to tell me the only way to tell was to pull the dizzy apart. (Seriously?) And then when he asked why I would want to replace the cap and rotor, told me that my little truck was obviously having internal engine problems like worn rings and that I should bring it in for work. (I should point out that I'm a girl, but I'm a tech by trade and ASE certified.) I laughed, thanked him, and left.

*Now for the juicy part*-
I went to the parts house and bought both the Mitsubishi and Hitachi caps and rotors (4 parts). Pulled off the cap and saw that it matched up with the Mitsu. Then pulled off the rotor and saw that it was a Hitachi. What?

I've put a lot of miles on this truck with this set up. Been 4-wheeling, camping, hauled engines and my loaded tool boxes up and down the Colorado mountains (where I live), blasted through knee-deep-in-snow roads, used as a DD, and my truck has never let me down, or run like crap, and I was getting 22 MPG.

After trying to swap the rotors around, I discovered that the Mitsu rotor was way to big to fit on the dizzy because the collar is a wider diameter. You can actually see it when you compare them both, but it's not a heck of a lot.

The caps were exactly the same with the exception of the top vent. The Hitachi vent is closer to the passenger side, and the Mitsubishi was closer to the driver side. (This is when mounted on the distributor.) I put on the Hitachi cap and went for a drive. Hmmm... seemed to run a lot smoother and snappier to the pedal, so I left it that way. Now I get 23-24 MPG with a fiberglass topper, 3 people in the cab (yeah, it's a tight fit!) crap in the bed, up and down the mountain. It idles so smoothly that I have actually thought it had died on me at stoplights.

*The short answer*-

The rotors aren't interchangeable, but the caps are. The motor will run well with either cap, but it'll run a LOT better with the correct one. At least for me and my little D21.


----------

